# First time bear hunter are any of these shooters.



## ruttin club (Jun 16, 2011)

First time bear hunter. I'm trying to judge if these are good bears. I hoping for something in the 200lb mark. What are your thoughts on these bears.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

The one at 140am would likely work for you. Wish there was a better shot of the one at 7pm.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Bears are very deceiving. weight depends on three things. Most important is Lenght.height on all fours,then chest diameter.make markers to help determine these.


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

I think the first two are sows. The third one looks good.

Boy, you really went all out with the cribbing!


----------



## Lakavea2 (Jul 7, 2016)

ruttin club said:


> First time bear hunter. I'm trying to judge if these are good bears. I hoping for something in the 200lb mark. What are your thoughts on these bears.


The bear from 1:39 and 1:40 a.m. is a boar. There aren't any tits showing and he has the traditional long and tall appearance of a boar. Also, look at the distance between his ears in the 1:39 a.m. picture....mature boar, over 300 lbs. Shoot'em!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

Lakavea2 said:


> The bear from 1:39 and 1:40 a.m. is a boar. There aren't any tits showing and he has the traditional long and tall appearance of a boar. Also, look at the distance between his ears in the 1:39 a.m. picture....mature boar, over 300 lbs. Shoot'em!


Another way to tell is the feet and wrist-ankles. The bear in pic's one and two have smaller feet and narrow "pinched looking wrists and ankles. As we see in the third and fourth pictures the feet are large and the ankles or wrist are correspondingly thick.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

You can also tell at 1:39am the bear has a slight "crease" on his forehead. An indication of a more mature bear.


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

the bear that is rubbed is not a bad one at all. the last one is hard to tell, but looks like it may be a bit bigger than the 1:40 bear. He's not rubbed so it's a different bear.

It's your first hunt, do your best to judge them, and be happy with the result. don't let others determine what is a trophy for you. Good luck, I hope you kill a bruiser!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Biggbear said:


> the bear that is rubbed is not a bad one at all. the last one is hard to tell, but looks like it may be a bit bigger than the 1:40 bear. He's not rubbed so it's a different bear.
> 
> It's your first hunt, do your best to judge them, and be happy with the result. don't let others determine what is a trophy for you. Good luck, I hope you kill a bruiser!


Maybe my eyes are bad... they both look rubbed to me.


----------



## alaska86 (Sep 29, 2010)

If you have the time, head up to Oswalds, north of Newberry, and study the bears there. That might help you understand the above reply’s a little better


----------



## ruttin club (Jun 16, 2011)

Well I did it. After 10 years of applying for tags. An opening night at 8:06 p.m In red oak I scored. he's a dream come true bear. he's not in Michigan record but he is a great bear for Michigan I think in my opinion. He came in very quiet didn't get to see him until he was at my bait. I had to wait 5 minutes that seem like an internity for him to offer me a good shot. I squeeze the trigger then seen him take off running. I waited 30 minutes which again seemed like an internity. He only ran about 30 yards and dropped when my flashlight hit him the only thing I could think of is holy s***. I had good bears coming to the bait I was worried on how to judge the proper size that I wanted. Couple guy gave me some good Intel on the pics I posted thanks guys. I end up taking that guy from 1:40 a.m. I have several trail pics and some video of him . Here's some pictures. I am one happy bear hunter. first bear I ever shot may be tough to get a bigger one lol.

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ruttin club (Jun 16, 2011)

Here are some pics







View attachment 433775







View attachment 433779






























Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ruttin club (Jun 16, 2011)

Is weight field-dressed

Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ruttin club (Jun 16, 2011)

His weight field-dressed sorry having problems getting the pics on









Sent from my moto z4 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

Nice!!! Congratulations that's a great bear! I never would have guessed that bear would go 376 from that pic.


----------



## bluealaskan (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats, beautiful bear.


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Big bear! Nice!


----------



## sureshot006 (Sep 8, 2010)

Biggbear said:


> Nice!!! Congratulations that's a great bear! I never would have guessed that bear would go 376 from that pic.


Well a 55 gal drum of water is about 460 lbs. The hint it was a big bear was the pic with the barrel.


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

Very nice & congratulations!


----------



## Biggbear (Aug 14, 2001)

sureshot006 said:


> Well a 55 gal drum of water is about 460 lbs. The hint it was a big bear was the pic with the barrel.


I guess I just didn't pay attention and put the two together, I never would have guessed that bear was 376. Maybe I was too focused on the bear in the pic and not paying attention to something to reference it too.


----------



## Callinalldeer (Jun 25, 2009)

Congrats an excellent bear.


----------



## mihunter (Oct 7, 2002)

That’s a great bear. Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hondaxr (Jan 25, 2004)

Beautiful bear!

Sent from my moto g(6) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## JSBowman (Nov 17, 2013)

Congratulations on a great bear!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Fool'em (Sep 29, 2016)

Congrats on that big bear!


----------

